# Résolution écran iPad mini NON rétina



## flippy (30 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour. Sur le site d'Apple, les caractéristiques des Mini non rétina ne sont plus visibles. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire quelle est la résolution écran de ces (presqu'anciens  ) modèles ?.......................


----------



## nifex (30 Janvier 2014)

Apple ? iPad ? Compare iPad models.

1024-by-768 resolution at 163 pixels per inch (ppi)


----------



## flippy (30 Janvier 2014)

Merci nifex, c'est ce que je cherchais. Bonne journée


----------

